# PRO VulkanBike Eifelmarathon



## Eifelbike (15. August 2012)

*Liebe Sympathisanten des Vulkanbike Eifel Marathons!*

Wie ihr alle mitbekommen habt, ist der Vulkanbike Eifel Marathon 2012 aufgrund kurzfristiger personeller Veränderungen beim Veranstalter nicht realisierbar. Trotz aller Anstrengungen durch den Veranstalter, den Vulkanbike doch noch durchführen zu können, ist er zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass eine schöne und erneut erfolgreiche Veranstaltung nicht umsetzbar wäre. Aus diesen Gesichtspunkten unterstützen wir als Vorstand die Entscheidung.​
*2013 soll der Vulkanbike Eifel Marathon wieder stattfinden. Mit einer geführten MTB-Tour am diesjährigen Ursprungstermin des Vulkanbikes möchten wir für diesen werben und darauf aufmerksam machen, wie wichtig er für unsere Region ist.*


*Das ist unbedingt zu beachten:*



Die StVo ist unbedingt einzuhalten.


Es ist kein Rennen, es gibt keine Zeitnahme und es ist kein Startgeld zu entrichten.


Es besteht Helmpflicht.


Es gibt keine Verpflegung.


Duschmöglichkeiten gibt es in der Sporthalle der Dauner Grundschule.


Jegliche Haftungsansprüche werden von vornherein ausgeschlossen.

Es handelt sich um eine geführte Tour um Daun, die zusätzlich an Wegkreuzungen markiert wird. Des Weiteren werden mehrere Guides die Tour begleiten. Dadurch soll jedem Teilnehmer ermöglicht werden in seinem Tempo die Strecke abfahren zu können.

Jetzt liegt es an dir diese Aktion zu unterstützen!!! Meldet euch an!

Aus organisatorischen Gründen ist eine Anmeldung erforderlich!
*
>>> Zur kostenlosen Anmeldung!*


*Tourdaten:*

Strecke: ca. 40 Km

Höhenmeter: ca. 700-800 Hm


Programmablauf*:

10.00 Uhr Abfahrt  beim Kinoparkplatz in Daun (Leopoldstraße)
Geführte Tour  "PRO VULKANBIKE EIFELMARATHON"
15.00-17.00 Uhr Individuelles Ende der Tour*

*Änderungen vorbehalten


----------



## Eifelbike (22. August 2012)

UPDATE!!! Kaffee, Kuchen, Erfrischungsgetränke und Duschmöglichkeiten.  Wir habe eine sehr gute Nachricht. Am Ende der Tour gibt´s kostenlosen  Kuchen, Kaffee und Erfrischungsgetränke. Dank an die Spender. Außerdem  besteht die Möglichkeit sich im Hallenbad zu duschen. Start/Ziel hat sich auch geändert. Jetzt Laurentius Platz (am Hallendbad)! Siehe Link: https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.19...6.829253&spn=0.002764,0.006968&num=1&t=h&z=18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni260 (27. August 2012)

Hört sich gut an, wann issa denn überhaupt  hat sich erledigt da es 1 Tag vorm Sebamed-Bikeday ist an dem ich teilnehme....leider keine chance... Nächstes mal gerne.


----------



## Highme (4. September 2012)

Ja, echt schade, am nächsten Tag ist Bad Salzig, Termin daher leider etwas unglücklich. Ist für nächstes eigentlich wieder das normale Event geplant?


----------

